# Cavs @ Blazers | Game #38 | 1/17/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 38*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(23-14) @* *Portland Trailblazers** (15-24)*

_*Wednesday, January 17, 2007*_
*Time:* 7:00pm PT, 10:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Rose Garden*, Portland, Oregon

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers' longest road trip of the season may be feeling even longer after a loss to one of the Western Conference's worst teams.
> 
> They'll try to get back on track against another when they visit the Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday in the fifth stop on their seven-game trip.
> 
> ...


*OVERVIEW*

Tonight will be a chance for our very own Pioneer10 to get another look at Rodriguez. Pioneer has taken a liking to the Spanish sensation and we’ll see what he can do against the Cleveland backcourt.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Rodriguez looks good but he would never play under Mike Brown, no defense.

This is a must-win game, get this and we should be able to finish the trip 4-3 with a split at GS+DEN.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like players who know how to pass and Rodriquez has awesome court vision


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

It's a must win, but the Cavs are pretty good usually about bouncing back from bad losses. So I have faith that they should handle this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If we win, we win. If we lose we lose.

All I want from this team tonight is a consistent effort for 48 minutes, as well as some indication that they learned at least some lessons from last night's bad loss. 

If we do that, we should win anyway. We can't continue to lose to inferior teams and expect to maintain our lead in the East.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Detroit just lost at home to Utah which gives us a little bit more breathing room in the standings with that terrible Seattle loss. Wiz won which is something to watch but they play Orlando next, so their next game helps us either way.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice Detroit just lost at home to Utah which gives us a little bit more breathing room in the standings with that terrible Seattle loss. Wiz won which is something to watch but they play Orlando next, so their next game helps us either way.


Damn, Chicago was losing all night, too. But they look like they've really turned it on in the 4th quarter here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry getting us started nicely.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We look really ugly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well we're on pace for a final score of 56-14, haha. Defense wins championships.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we don't even have a field goal yet, did we make any last night in the 4th quarter?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

is the browns offense better than the cavs?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm is this right 8 minutes have passed and we've scored 2 points?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron setting the tone early with about 300 long range jumpers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Either we don't understand why we lost last night, or we don't care.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

our offense sucks big balls. Thank God we play in the East.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why pound the ball inside where we have an advantage over almost every team when we can jack up three's?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice seeing Gibson get some minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm going for a quick run: I don't think my BP can handle more of this 4th quarter in seattle type of play. Hopefully things will be better after about 20 minutes


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

if we wanted to jack up 3's all day we should have kept kapono


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At least with Gibson we have the threat of a 3 point shot there.

Of course, I guess that's the case with every single one of our players anymore.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are so awful on offense. It's depressing


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i'm all about just going with the offensive juggernaut of a lineup with snow, wesley, newble, marshall and pollard = can't lose


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> At least with Gibson we have the threat of a 3 point shot there.
> 
> Of course, I guess that's the case with every single one of our players anymore.


It was reaching turn the channel territory until Gibson came in. I just can't deal with Snow anymore


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm thinking positive about this game.

I'm almost certain we're not going to give up a lead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Losing this game would be worse than Seattle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarassing. Cavs score 9pts in the 1st qtr. HOW CAN A TEAM WITH SO MANY GOOD OFFENSIVE PLAYERS BE THIS BAD ON OFFENSE.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson with a boost of energy already. Goddamnit just start him. He's doing everything reasonably well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My god... it feels so weird seeing our point guard penetrate and hit a pull up jumper. That was beautiful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Gibson with a boost of energy already. Goddamnit just start him. He's doing everything reasonably well.


Best PG on the roster. BY FAR


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Gibson actually scoring: I like having one of our gaurds actually make some buckets. i think most winning teams have that happen


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Nice Gibson actually scoring: I like having one of our gaurds actually make some buckets. i think most winning teams have that happen


He can score AND defend! It sounds like the kind of point guard we've been looking to trade for.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally. For the love of god what does it take for Larry to get a foul call? Even when he does drive, he gets the respect of a rookie. And a 2nd rounder at that.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

gibson has half of the teams field goals tonight, i'll set the over/under for brown to pull him for snow at 7 minutes left in the half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is so much more enjoyable to watch with Gibson running the point. Teams actually have to defend us 5 on 5 and we're not exposed defensively on the other end


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with back-to-back buckets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get even with this team before half-time. If they have a little 5-6 pt cushion to fall back on their confidence will be alot higher.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why has this man been on the bench?!?!?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WHY does Boobie not get more mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was nice by LBJ


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why are we getting killed by juan dixon?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're trying to deny the ball from Gibson.

Can you imagine a team doing that to Eric Snow? Of course not. Because they want him to have the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden's head not in the game so far tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know, there's a reason that Dan Gibson was projected to be a lottery pick after his junior year. It's because he can do everything reasonably well. He has no visible weaknesses in his game. For the life of me, I can't figure out why he doesn't play more.

I can only hope that his performance tonight earns him a consistent spot in the rotation. We are going to need him to play well (believe it or not) to be able to make a championship run.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson's our best player tonight. Doesn't look like the rest of the team really came to play tonight. We look sluggish and tired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazers just won't let us cut into the lead


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

but will mike brown actually stick with him?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Lbj!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with a great play. Blind shot and all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love Scott Williams.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

remy23 said:


> LeBron with a great play. Blind shot and all.


maybe he should try shooting free throws with his eyes closed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What does Boobie ever do wrong out there? He doesn't turn the ball over, he has solid handle, nice quickness on both sides of the ball, nice stroke, active rebounder...what reason is there not to give him consistent minutes?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

1 point game if Lebron hits his free throws.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> 1 point game if Lebron hits his free throws.


Cavs 57% from the FT line.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we have 1 assist and are shooting 60% from the free throw line, we should not be within single digits


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How much would Gilbert pay for a victory?

Because hiring a FT coach could win us a couple games by itself this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> we have 1 assist and are shooting 60% from the free throw line, we should not be within single digits


Against a decent team we'd be down 20


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 37-41 at halftime (4 point game). The Cavs could have been in a worse situation at the half considering their early and awful play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie should start the 3rd qtr.....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What an ugly game: Lebron is 2-7 from the line 

Go Gibson: please Brown you got to realize we might have a PG solution if you just play him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie should start the 3rd qtr.....


Boobie should start _every _quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would almost put money on Snow starting the 3rd.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I would almost put money on Snow starting the 3rd.


ROFL: no one whose watched Mike Brown would take that bet


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I would almost put money on Snow starting the 3rd.


*sigh*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oohhh, will that get Gooden into the game?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden with a smash. Attitude on demand! Me likes, me likes!


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Boobie should start _every _quarter.


i can't tell, is he actually starting the 2nd half?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LostInGeorgia said:


> i can't tell, is he actually starting the 2nd half?


No :nonono:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Brandon Roy is killing us like Ridnour yesterday


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What is Lebron doing?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jumper jumpers and more jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's not Eric Snow's night.

But those are his minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin sit Lebron down if he's going to jack crap like that. Let him know thats not acceptable

You got to be kidding Snow: fouling a 3 point jumpshot?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another jumpshot? Show some ball Mike Brown: sit Lebron down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Fred: "When you have more fouls that points, that's not a good sign"

Eric Snow: 1 foul, 0 points


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Another jumpshot? Show some ball Mike Brown: sit Lebron down


Lebron owns this team.

It's why we need a coach like Phil Jackson who's not afraid of him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow in the game, our offense grinds to a halt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm extremely disappointed with Lebron right now.

He's not leading this team in the slightest.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** you Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love Lebron but he's human. Got to have a coach who willing to teach him.

I have nothing more to say about Snow: my feelings are well known. you have to wonder if you're Dan Gilbert about spending so much money on Hughes, lebron, and Z only to see Snow drag the whole team down


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that? Jesus that was after a TO


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF was that? Jesus that was after a TO


Yep, that's why I was pissed.

Snow with another turnover. 

Mike Brown is the worst in game coach in the league.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our team is rolling over.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

so maybe we'll score more points in the 3rd quarter than we did in the first...maybe...


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

praise god, boobie is back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is there a reason why Gibson hasn't gotten in the game yet? This is pathetic coaching by Mike Brown plus a bad game from Lebron = blowout


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's shooting form is just terrible. Abysmal. He's going for the spectacular looking fade rather than the fundamental squared up shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Almost 2/3rds fo the third quarter went before Gibson came in 

Lebron another freakin 3 pointer: Mike Brown - this is on you know you're the coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Getting out hustled 2 games in a row.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I know we're going to have all the optimists in here talking about how it's just one game and whatnot.

But the problems on this team are much deeper than just tonight or last night. And we as fans should probably be more worried than we are.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Getting out hustled 2 games in a row.


Even worse is we're getting outsmarted.

Our basketball understanding is at an all time low.

Oh, and we've lost 11 points on free throws.

Another 3.

No timeout?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, Mike Brown is frustrated. "Trying to find some combination to work." No kidding.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall is done. Snow is done. Wesley is done. Completely washed up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well these losses aren't nobody's fault.

So who is to blame most here? Obviously, somebody is to blame more than everyone else, so who is it?

Is it Lebron for not being a leader and firing jumpers all night?
Is it Mike Brown for being an incompetent coach?
Is it Larry for playing like a 13 year old girl?
Is it Snow for being terrible at basketball?
Is it Gibson for not shooting Eric Snow yet?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why so many 3's, we just don't think!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron getting torched by Brandon Roy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This offensive performance is that much worse when you realize is 27th out of 30 teams in terms of defensive efficiency.

would we even make the playoffs if we were out west?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron getting torched by Brandon Roy


He's the better, smarter player tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hate to say it guys.

Our starters don't care about this game tonight. I think they're ok with losing a back-to-back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just caving mentally. Lebron fires another 3...

We're the "best" team in the East


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown: SIT LEBRON - send a freakin message


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With a game like this... I hate to say it, but if we had both rookies activated, we could just throw a young team on the court for the sake of getting time.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

alright, we're only down 19 going into the 4th quarter, that's not too bad considering...**** we suck


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There are no acceptable losses for championship contenders.

The fact that there's no urgency is a good indication that we're not contenders yet. We're not the best team in the East, even. We're ok with this loss. 

Do you think Pop would let his players sulk like this on the court? Do you think Phil would let his guys give up? Nope. 
We need to start thinking about what our goals are for this year. And then we need to do something towards achieving that goal. Because if that goal is a championship, this team right now will not get there.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I finally got back home and saw what the score is, and I'm not even going to watch. This is embarrissing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> With a game like this... I hate to say it, but if we had both rookies activated, we could just throw a young team on the court for the sake of getting time.


At least give us something to look forward to. Hell throw in a lineup iwth Gibson, Brown, Hughes, and Lebron. Go small: show some creativity if you're regular lineups don't have there hearts in it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> There are no acceptable losses for championship contenders.
> 
> The fact that there's no urgency is a good indication that we're not contenders yet. We're not the best team in the East, even. We're ok with this loss.
> 
> ...


Phil Jackson several times decided to sit Kobe during games like this and guess what Kobe's a better player because of it. Uggh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly wish right now that I cared as little about these games as our players.

It would be much less stressful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazers had lost 10 of their last 13 games going into tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm going to rest easy tonight with the comforting thought that at least all these guys are getting paid handsomely for their work tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HAHAHA!!! Look at Eric Snow's stat line tonight in 14 minutes of work!

EDIT - And why does Lebron only seem to attack when we're down by 25?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we might need to adjust our expectations for this team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see the point in playing larry and LBJ, the way the Blazers are hitting we're not coming back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Lebron and Hughes in the game? Live to fight another day.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is starting to piss me off: is Mike brown brain dead please for the love of god sit hughes the guy is coming off a tendonitis injury.

Stuff like this just makes me want to ignore completely the defensive improvemetns this team has made. It's completely stupid


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs down 90-66..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally the starters benched


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, I'm just going to say this once before I start saying a lot of bad things.

I ****ing hate hearing Lebron talk about how excited he is that his marketing department is increasing his exposure everywhere. How it would be great to lead the league in all star votes to increase exposure for his multimillion dollar industry. 

How about concentrating on basketball for a while? 

Maybe spend an extra half hour in the gym shooting free throws?

Because as much as I like you playing for my team, the last thing we blue collar fans want to hear about is how excited you are to make more money with publicity. Concentrate on your ****ing sport for a little while and maybe you'll be able to shoot better than 6-13 from the free throw line. I don't care if your company grows. I don't care if you make another 5 million dollars. I don't even give a **** that you want to be the richest man in the world. 

If you're not interested in improving your weaknesses as a basketball player, don't even bother taking the fans through this song and dance. We as a city and as a fan base have invested too much time and money and effort into you to save our franchise for you to shoot 68% from the free throw line. Keep your place as a top 10 player, but don't act like you're going to give us a championship just by showing up. 

Don't look now, but you're becoming the 3rd best player in your draft class.

EDIT - For the record, I don't think this loss is all his fault. Everyone contributed to this one. But the leader of the deserves the load of the blame when he fails to lead the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is starting to piss me off: is Mike brown brain dead please for the love of god sit hughes the guy is coming off a tendonitis injury.
> 
> Stuff like this just makes me want to ignore completely the defensive improvemetns this team has made. It's completely stupid


Our defensive improvement is offset by our complete ineptitude on offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol brandname going through his usual post - loss depression. I understand the pain but we and lose as a team and this team has big holes from the coach to the players. It's a good team that teases us but it's just not at the level of the upper echelon guys


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> lol brandname going through his usual post - loss depression. I understand the pain but we and lose as a team and this team has big holes from the coach to the players. It's a good team that teases us but it's just not at the level of the upper echelon guys


Haha, yeah. I tend to get pretty mad at these kind of losses.

But that issue in particular is something that's been on my mind for a while. Something about hearing him talk about that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing just how bad David Wesley is


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though it's garbage time, I don't like watching Wesley play basketball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Amazing just how bad David Wesley is


Not only do we keep dressing this guy, we invent new reasons, justifications and rationalizations to do it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Do you guys think we need to make a move before the deadline?

I don't think we necessarily need new personnel, but something has to be done about these coaching issues. We suffer from some really, really bad coaching during games. And I actually just don't see that being fixed any time soon. That's what depresses me the most about these games. The knowledge that we don't learn from losses. They're going to keep coming and coming, and we're going to keep losing in the exact same ways.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This trip could get ugly fast, 2-3 with games at GS and Denver remaining....GS with all 2 days rest and all their new players.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Portland 94, Cleveland 76*

39 points in the second half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Haha, yeah. I tend to get pretty mad at these kind of losses.
> 
> But that issue in particular is something that's been on my mind for a while. Something about hearing him talk about that really rubs me the wrong way.


It's hard to belive but Lebron is still 21. I remember when Magic was being critiziced back in his early days. Players will have up and down games and up and down seasons as well. This is first time really ever Lebron hasn't exceeded my expectations so he'll have the benefit of doubt from me for awhile.

Now I still have issues with some of the decisions of the organization: same old story you've guys heard from me before. Hiring a rookie coach and expecting him to lead an organization who has a player who really holds the power and you're going to get inot these type of situations. Look at all the other guys out there: Melo really took it up a notch with Karl, Kobe was only able to turn down his destructive tendencies with Phil, and Wade was always watched by Riley. This is a problem because even Ferry doesn't have the same auro about him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ferry has been conspicuously silent lately.

I think he owes us something for the Wesley debacle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Do you guys think we need to make a move before the deadline?
> .


I really think we need to make a move for another guard..one of DJ/Snow has to go. Even if it does nothing else but open up PT for Gibson, I think a move has to be made.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Do you guys think we need to make a move before the deadline?
> 
> I don't think we necessarily need new personnel, but something has to be done about these coaching issues. We suffer from some really, really bad coaching during games. And I actually just don't see that being fixed any time soon. That's what depresses me the most about these games. The knowledge that we don't learn from losses. They're going to keep coming and coming, and we're going to keep losing in the exact same ways.


Our backcourt is the worst in the league maybe, that screams for a move but I'm not sure we have the assets to really pull something off.

Mike Bibby is the ultimate fit IMO. Great shooter, veteran PG, whose respected enough so that when he runs a play the team will follow him. Here's hoping the Kings won't be willing to put down cash. He's an unrestricted FA so I'd be on the phone with the Kings to really see if it's possitibley. Bit of a pipe dream but there's a chance for it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's hard to belive but Lebron is still 21. I remember when Magic was being critiziced back in his early days. Players will have up and down games and up and down seasons as well. This is first time really ever Lebron hasn't exceeded my expectations so he'll have the benefit of doubt from me for awhile.
> 
> Now I still have issues with some of the decisions of the organization: same old story you've guys heard from me before. Hiring a rookie coach and expecting him to lead an organization who has a player who really holds the power and you're going to get inot these type of situations. Look at all the other guys out there: Melo really took it up a notch with Karl, Kobe was only able to turn down his destructive tendencies with Phil, and Wade was always watched by Riley. This is a problem because even Ferry doesn't have the same auro about him


And ultimately that's the problem.

We're so scared ****less of Lebron leaving our team that we cater to him like a god. Well you don't grow up being treated like that. You feel entitled. And you take nights off. 

But what solution is there? I don't doubt for a second that if we started coming down hard on Lebron that he would just go to a different franchise that would cater to him. Do we have no options in this situation?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> And ultimately that's the problem.
> 
> We're so scared ****less of Lebron leaving our team that we cater to him like a god. Well you don't grow up being treated like that. You feel entitled. And you take nights off.
> 
> But what solution is there? I don't doubt for a second that if we started coming down hard on Lebron that he would just go to a different franchise that would cater to him. Do we have no options in this situation?


He's under contract for three years: this is when a coach has to let him know it's not acceptable to take all those jumpers. What you don't do as in organization is let things fester and then let it all come out during the player's FA year: i.e. Shaq in Orlando. Remember guys like Hakeem had several rocky years with Houston but they stuck around.

I have to emphasize: It's not all on Lebron either. No PG = no one who can set up the offense. i.e. we don't even have a guy like Brevin Knight who will run down and get it to the right guy. This means the ball ends up in Lebron's hands whose got to think about scoring. Not a good combo. I hate to say it but the simplest solution remains PG, PG, PG. Veteran PG equals getting a play run and not going one on one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's under contract for three years: this is when a coach has to let him know it's not acceptable to take all those jumpers. What you don't do as in organization is let things fester and then let it all come out during the player's FA year: i.e. Shaq in Orlando. Remember guys like Hakeem had several rocky years with Houston but they stuck around.
> 
> I have to emphasize: It's not all on Lebron either. No PG = no one who can set up the offense. i.e. we don't even have a guy like Brevin Knight who will run down and get it to the right guy. This means the ball ends up in Lebron's hands whose got to think about scoring. Not a good combo. I hate to say it but the simplest solution remains PG, PG, PG. Veteran PG equals getting a play run and not going one on one


Yeah, I'm piling on Lebron because he's supposed to be the leader of this team. But by no means is it just his fault.

I don't even know if I can blame it on Eric Snow anymore. He's trying. He's just terrible. The man at fault for our PG situation is Mike Brown. Gibson has proven tonight (as he has in the past) that he's the best point guard on our team. That our coach doesn't act on that is the biggest problem with our team. And the fact that Mike Brown has no concept of offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is an amazing line:
<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table>
Correction two amazing lines:
<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The most important stat tonight?

Dan Gibson - 33 minutes,* 0 turnovers*.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown was *PISSED* in the post-game, said he was "embarrassed and ashamed of his team's performance", that's def a good sign. 

I would love to see Lebron get angry out there again...last year he just played with a chip on his shoulder, growling after and-1's, taking over games consistently..I miss that Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm listening to the postgame comments right now.

Kudos to Mike Brown for showing some fire in the postgame conference. 
I'm extremely disappointed in Lebron's comments. He's cheerful, and sounds pretty indifferent overall.

It's up to Mike Brown to carry this over into practice and then the next game against Denver Friday. Lebron is explaining right now that he's going to continue to shoot jumpers if players go under screens on him. Dwyane Wade would disagree here. And I'm pretty sure Lebron just detailed the gameplan for our next 40 opponents. Evidently we're really easy to defend now. Go under screens on us and we'll shoot jumpers all day. Very disappointing. 

Mike Brown seems to have the right attitude here. I'm disappointed with his in-game coaching decisions, but at least he's not complacent. I'm not getting the same impression from our players. And well, that's Mike Brown's fault, too. As the coach, he has to instill a sense of urgency for these games. You can't just lose games and throw your arms in the air. But these guys are professionals, and Mike Brown isn't their father. They have to be responsible for their own attitude and approach towards each game.

I was hoping we would respond to the Seattle game with a great game today.
I guess I'll have to wait to see if we respond Friday against Denver.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *PORTLAND, ORE. - *Some lessons are taking longer to learn than others.
> The Cavaliers' offensive shortcomings, both physical and mental, are in a flare-up period, and it's causing their road trip to deteriorate. Some more questionable offensive decision-making led to a red-faced, 94-76 defeat at the hands of the Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday night.
> ``We ought to feel embarrassed and ashamed with our effort,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. ``They beat us in every single category and did it with little resistance on our part.''
> Heading to the Pacific Northwest having won nine out of 11 and feeling spiffy after going 2-1 to start the seven-game sojourn, the Cavs (23-15) promptly dropped a pair to Western Conference dregs Seattle and Portland. Both happened in large part due to extreme offensive futility, which has continued to dog them throughout the season.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16487525.htm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think if Lebron wants to shoot jumpers that much, he needs to work on it enough to where he's as good as Reggie Miller was. Because even then, it's a higher percentage move to just go post up and get points that way.

I'll never fully understand why when Z is out of the game, our offense isn't just run through Lebron in the post? He can be a complete bull down there on the block. The quantum leap in his game is going to come when he slows down, and starts just going to the easy plays for his hoops. He has a couple of ways that he can score pretty easily everytime down on anyone in the league, but it's like an actor trying to avoid being typecast. Which incidentally is the reason that KG never won anything big. Kobe Bryant and DWade play to their strengths and to their game. Lebron's game still is in flux in terms of it's identity. I kind of wish he'd just keep it simple on offense and then use his versatility to take over on defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think if Lebron wants to shoot jumpers that much, he needs to work on it enough to where he's as good as Reggie Miller was. Because even then, it's a higher percentage move to just go post up and get points that way.
> 
> I'll never fully understand why when Z is out of the game, our offense isn't just run through Lebron in the post? He can be a complete bull down there on the block. The quantum leap in his game is going to come when he slows down, and starts just going to the easy plays for his hoops. He has a couple of ways that he can score pretty easily everytime down on anyone in the league, but it's like an actor trying to avoid being typecast. Which incidentally is the reason that KG never won anything big. Kobe Bryant and DWade play to their strengths and to their game. Lebron's game still is in flux in terms of it's identity. I kind of wish he'd just keep it simple on offense and then use his versatility to take over on defense.


Yeah, you're right.

It's odd, because we have maybe the simplest offense in the league. Primitive, even. But the plays we run don't even play to our strengths. We put Lebron in the post maybe twice a game. Do you guys remember how often Jordan would go to the post? Lebron's no Jordan in the post, obviously, but he's better there than just about anywhere else.

It's a recurring theme with the offense this year. We're not putting our guys in the best position to score. We aren't maximizing their abilities. I think we have all the talent we need now that I'm convinced Gibson is good enough to start on our team. Now it's up to Mike Brown to maximize the talent on our team. And it's up to the players to execute. 

With Gibson starting, I do believe we have the pieces to compete for a title. But we have to accept the fact that he might have to start over our veterans.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:



> With Gibson starting, I do believe we have the pieces to compete for a title. But we have to accept the fact that he might have to start over our veterans.


I agree. Not happening unless Snow goes down or we go on an extended losing streak.


----------

